# TBT Island Tours



## Chris

It has been over a year since the launch of _Animal Crossing: New Horizons_. You've hand-picked your villagers, placed their plots, laid down fences, planted shrubbery, bred rare flowers, terra-formed the entire island at least three times over, amassed a wardrobe so large that you could clothe a continent, and have a sweet house on top of all of that. What's left now except to share this island you've lovingly built with the world? 🏝

*The Bell Tree: Island Tours *is a video series that showcases the _Animal Crossing: New Horizons_ islands created by members of our community. On the first of each month a new episode will be released focusing on a different TBT member's _AC:NH_ island. To learn how to submit your island for consideration in this series please see *this post*.

*Latest Episode*


----------



## Chris

*Episode List *
Here are all of *The Bell Tree Island Tours* episodes released so far.


EpisodeRelease DateVideoFeatured Island0​June 20th 2021The Bell Tree Island Tours: TrailerTansan by @dizzy bone1​July 1st 2021The Bell Tree Island Tours: Episode 1Milkiss by @skarmoury2​July 15th 2021The Bell Tree Island Tours: Episode 2Lunarium by @Rosetti3​December 2021_TBA__TBA_


----------



## Chris

*How To Submit Your Island*

To submit your island for consideration in *The Bell Tree Island Tours* series please make a thread in the *Island Tours Submission* board. Please keep in mind that other members will be able to see and react to your submission.

Things that you may wish to include in your submission:


> Your island's name***
> Your dream address***
> Island theme (if you have one).
> Any interesting information you may wish to share about your island and the decisions you have made.
> Any screenshots of your map, house, unique features of your island, etc.
> An in-game screenshot containing your TBT username. You can do this using the in-game keyboard.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _** *Required_.



Please see this thread for an example of what a submission thread might look like. You do not need to follow the format that has been used here; it is just an example of one way that you could layout the information.


*Terms and Conditions*


If your island contains offensive content that would normally violate our *Prohibited Content* rules then it will not be selected.
You are free to modify your submission thread and update your _AC:NH_ dream at any time, however if your island has already been selected for filming any changes you have made may not be reflected in the video.
If you wish to withdraw your island from consideration please edit your submission post and inform @Chris via *private message*.
You may not request the removal of an already published video. This will cause too much disruption to our channel and the series. If you have any privacy concerns then you are encouraged to raise them with me in advance. If the episode has already been published there are other ways of amending the content that do not require the removal of the entire video.


*Frequently Asked Questions*

*Q. Can I submit the DA of an old island from before I reset my game?*
A. Yes, this is acceptable as long as you can prove that this island belongs to you. If you would like to discuss ways of proving this island belonged to you before you reset then send me a message and I will work with you to find a solution.

*Q. Does my island need to be 100% finished to submit? *
A. Nope! Many islands will forever remain a work in progress. As long as you're in a position where you're proud enough to show it off then that's fine by us.

*Q. Can I request that you do not show certain areas of my island, such as my beaches or house?*
A. Absolutely! Please specify these in your submission thread and I will do my best to honour your wishes.


----------



## Chris

Hi all and welcome to the very first episode of *The Bell Tree: Island Tours*! In this debut episode we explore *Milkiss* by @skarmoury! Milkiss, inspired by slice-of-life high school anime, features a mostly urban landscape heavily inspired by Asian countries - primarily Japan.






If you enjoyed touring skarmoury's island please let us know!

Also, we would be interested in hearing your thoughts on the format for this video. Your feedback will help shape how this series develops so we would really appreciate hearing what you did and didn't like about the overall structure and presentation.


----------



## Mick

I really liked this first episode! The editing was solid and I really appreciate the quick jokes you threw in there.

I visit a lot of random dreams myself when I look for inspiration, and always enjoy seeing what others have done. It's obvious that a lot of love went into decorating here - it's just so well done, you have a great island, Skarmoury! ^^

As for feedback, it took a full two minutes before we started wandering away from the plaza. I might just have a short attention span (actually I know I do) but maybe there is something to be improved there? Otherwise it's looking great, in my opinion! <3


----------



## Mistreil

skarmoury's island is amazing! i love how different all the areas are, and yet the design is super cohesive. it must have taken so much time to put together

the tour itself was fun too! especially:


> I was always more of a bench warmer.
> _[Vrisnem fails to sit on bench]_
> Look at that! I can't even warm the bench. Let's move on.



i felt the format was fine in general -- my only issue was at the start when you were introducing skarmoury: there was an introduction for who skarmoury was, but my eyes kept focusing on luna's dialogue and i ended up not being able to process it (and then i rewinded and tried to properly listen to parse it).
i might just have mild audio processing issues sometimes though, so it might just be me. i just always have subtitles/CC on when i can



Spoiler: also jokes below! i was inspired by milkiss' vibes to do....... this







the cherry blossoms and school assets are from CLIPSTUDIOPAINT for the record. i am too lazy for that.​
the new hit shoujo manga featuring @skarmoury 's character (i think?? the character that appeared behind the bars when vris was at the pool)


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Wait, so I've been pronouncing your username wrong this whole time? And we finally get a voice reveal from you unless there already was one.

I liked the first episode! I initially thought the pace was too slow, but I quickly realized (I know, how silly of me) that it's an island tour and should be taken at a fair pace to soak in the scenery. And the humour you've added throughout the video is hilarious. Please do more of that in the future episodes if you can lol. I'll provide some feedback:

It might be a problem on my end, but I noticed that the audio wasn't in sync with the video. The delay is somewhere around a second or two.
The part where you picked up the clothing items. I think it's fine hovering over them to show the name of the clothes in case people want to find that specific item, but I personally think it should cut straight to the part where your character wore those said clothes.
If talking about the member, I think some screenshots and/or video should be provided of their in-game character. It's a little hard for me to visualize who they are while we see Luna talking in the background.

Not quite sure if this is the right place to ask, but I have a few questions:

Was this done with live commentary or post commentary?
Did you plan out the paths when touring the island? I noticed there were a few moments where you met a dead end or couldn't progress further (unless intentional by design).
While this series is focused on touring around the island, should we also be given an option to have our houses (both exterior and interior) showcased as well?
I hope you didn't mind me throwing so much stuff at you haha. Just watching the first episode has already raised my interest in making an island tour submission.


----------



## Zerous

skarmoury's island is so beautiful :O
I really love the cool way the city perspective and that rural area were made  but it was all lovely and must've taken so long.

Overall I think it was a good episode though, and the only question I can think of is (just out of curiosity) whether the path and areas chosen was predone, and whether it was by the mods or skarmoury?


----------



## skarmoury

First of all, THANK YOU FOR THE FEATURE!! All your comments really lifted my spirits, one of my wishes in life was to have my very first island Milkiss featured somewhere, and I'm so happy to be given this precious opportunity  I'll be showing this video to all my non-ACNH friends, they've been dying to watch a tour of my island!



Mistreil said:


> -snip-


LMAO thank you for that lovely art omg, I can't tell you how thrilled I am to receive an artwork from _the_ meme queen of tbt ❤ And yes that was my second character! She is a mysterious girl who carries a vaulting pole and bonks the villagers with it for no reason. A real troublemaker for sure.



Shellzilla said:


> While this series is focused on touring around the island, should we also be given an option to have our houses (both exterior and interior) showcased as well?


I agree to this! The reason the houses didn't appear this episode was because I intentionally blocked off the area to the houses and beach. They weren't done and since I've deleted this island already, they sadly will never be done 



Believe_In_Kittens said:


> Overall I think it was a good episode though, and the only question I can think of is (just out of curiosity) whether the path and areas chosen was predone, and whether it was by the mods or skarmoury?


I believe the staff chose this! I didn't mention how one would ideally tour the island, and in hindsight I wish I uploaded a map noting the different areas on the map for easier navigation. Then again, I designed the island to specifially feel like a "city" with multiple crossing paths so the visitor could chose where to go first. The specific path didn't really matter much to me since all roads connected to each other.  If anyone wanted a specific path to take for their own island, I think it should be included in their submission! I'm sure the staff would agree to it if it mattered a lot to the owner of the island.


----------



## Bluebellie

Great job skarmoury on the island! It’s beautiful. 


I’m not very good with feedback, but 
please continue to make these videos. 
I was waiting for that first video since the announcement, and now I’m waiting for the next. I love it, and can’t wait! 
I would love to also see the inside of the character houses ( I realize that it was not in this video since skarmoury had stated they weren’t finished ), but for others, if they are, it would be great if showcased. 

I feel like these videos allow us to get to know each of the forum members a little more, since the islands are a part of them.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2021



skarmoury said:


> I agree to this! The reason the houses didn't appear this episode was because I intentionally blocked off the area to the houses and beach. They weren't done and since I've deleted this island already, they sadly will never be done


Are you working on a new and improved island? Can’t wait to see a second island of yours if that’s the case. 

It’s nice that Milkiss will be forever remembered in this forum though


----------



## Chris

Hi everyone!

I absolutely appreciate the feedback. I've not been on my computer today, but when I can I'll give more specific replies.

In terms of player houses, I stated in the first few minutes of the video that I deliberately would not include these in the first episode due to the featured member specifically not wanting them shown. This was intended to mean that, yes, if a person is comfortable with player houses being shown then they will be included in future episodes.


----------



## Bekaa

Let me say, that this is a wonderful addition to the Bell Tree. I thoroughly enjoyed this walk-through, in fact more than most walk-throughs that I find on YouTube.  @skarmoury did an outstanding job on their island. I am so impressed and inspired.  and @Vrisnem did a great presentation. I’m so glad that we’re doing this – highlighting our friends and fellow forum members islands. well done.


----------



## CanuckChick

Love Milkiss and the tour!  The forced perspectives are amazing, that's not my strength at all, I'm always jealous when seeing it beautifully done (I failed a test on perspectives in Grade 9 art class LOL!)

I love the whole aesthetics of the island, so many beautiful spots to take a picture!  The school area is one of my faves.

And I love the funny comments throughout the tour lol, the sitting alone & not even being able to warm the bench must be devastating for a benchwarmer   So looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Croconaw

I love the fact that there’s commentary. The commentary helps me stay focused on the video. I find it difficult to get invested in a video if there’s no commentary.

I loved the island. I can’t do forced perspective, but it’s been done very well on this island. I can’t imagine how much work goes into some of these islands I’ve seen. I get ideas, but to plan it out and create it in-game is another thing. This island is definitely something to be proud of. Great job! I look forward to the next one.


----------



## LadyDestani

@skarmoury
Your island is stunning! So much thought and planning must have gone into it. I can't even imagine. And you found so many creative ways to achieve the final outcome. It looked straight out of an anime. Great job and thank you for sharing!

@Vrisnem 
As for feedback on the video, I thought it was great. It was a good length, not too long, not too short. You took time to slow down and interact with things in key locations, but didn't stay in one spot too long. The commentary was really nice as well, highlighting things for us to take note of and injecting a bit of humor at times too.

This was very enjoyable. I'm excited to see more tours in the future!


----------



## S.J.

Ah, your island is so lovely @skarmoury!

I love that you leave out a school uniform for visitors to wear, and I also really like your classroom areas. They’re so cute! Your island feels really cohesive, which is something I’ve been having trouble with on my own island lately! Your villager lineup is really sweet too.


----------



## Chris

Alright, I'm finally feeling human enough to spend time responding on here!
That's a lie, I had needles jabbed in both arms today and typing hurts.



Mick said:


> As for feedback, it took a full two minutes before we started wandering away from the plaza. I might just have a short attention span (actually I know I do) but maybe there is something to be improved there? Otherwise it's looking great, in my opinion! <3


Noted! I've had a think about how to improve upon this, and I think introducing the user can be done during early exploration of the island instead.




Mistreil said:


> i felt the format was fine in general -- my only issue was at the start when you were introducing skarmoury: there was an introduction for who skarmoury was, but my eyes kept focusing on luna's dialogue and i ended up not being able to process it (and then i rewinded and tried to properly listen to parse it).
> i might just have mild audio processing issues sometimes though, so it might just be me. i just always have subtitles/CC on when i can
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: also jokes below! i was inspired by milkiss' vibes to do....... this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cherry blossoms and school assets are from CLIPSTUDIOPAINT for the record. i am too lazy for that.​
> the new hit shoujo manga featuring @skarmoury 's character (i think?? the character that appeared behind the bars when vris was at the pool)


I had wondered when editing if that would cause an issue. I didn't have much time to re-record/make edits on this episode, but I'll keep it in mind when shooting the next. 

I love the manga cover-inspired artwork - it's fantastic!  




Shellzilla said:


> Wait, so I've been pronouncing your username wrong this whole time? And we finally get a voice reveal from you unless there already was one.
> 
> I liked the first episode! I initially thought the pace was too slow, but I quickly realized (I know, how silly of me) that it's an island tour and should be taken at a fair pace to soak in the scenery. And the humour you've added throughout the video is hilarious. Please do more of that in the future episodes if you can lol. I'll provide some feedback:
> 
> It might be a problem on my end, but I noticed that the audio wasn't in sync with the video. The delay is somewhere around a second or two.
> The part where you picked up the clothing items. I think it's fine hovering over them to show the name of the clothes in case people want to find that specific item, but I personally think it should cut straight to the part where your character wore those said clothes.
> If talking about the member, I think some screenshots and/or video should be provided of their in-game character. It's a little hard for me to visualize who they are while we see Luna talking in the background.
> 
> Not quite sure if this is the right place to ask, but I have a few questions:
> 
> Was this done with live commentary or post commentary?
> Did you plan out the paths when touring the island? I noticed there were a few moments where you met a dead end or couldn't progress further (unless intentional by design).
> While this series is focused on touring around the island, should we also be given an option to have our houses (both exterior and interior) showcased as well?
> I hope you didn't mind me throwing so much stuff at you haha. Just watching the first episode has already raised my interest in making an island tour submission.


If you have been pronouncing my username to rhyme with my real name (Chris) instead of with an "ee" sound then, yes, you've been saying it wrong! 

I wasn't sure how the humour would land, honestly, hence keeping it minimal. I've always felt my voice is ill-suited for comedy. But I can certainly hold back less in future episodes!

I sped up the clothes changing sequence, but didn't want to remove it entirely because I didn't have time to properly edit/troubleshoot the audio. I actually narrated, edited, and uploaded the first episode within the span of about 2hrs - hence why the video is mostly one continuous shot. Will keep your other points in mind for next time!

Commentary was done in post for a number of reasons. I planned out the island route in advance to make sure I showed all accessible areas of the island without having to double back too much, however if users were to submit a preference I would certainly take that into account. As said elsewhere, houses were always planned to included in this series but @skarmoury specifically didn't want them shown. 

I _think_ I covered everything here. Thanks for taking the time to give your thoughts, shellzilla!




Believe_In_Kittens said:


> Overall I think it was a good episode though, and the only question I can think of is (just out of curiosity) whether the path and areas chosen was predone, and whether it was by the mods or skarmoury?


As above, I chose the path. All accessible areas of the island were shown, and I took care to focus on the ones that @skarmoury highlighted as the key points of interest on her island. 



skarmoury said:


> First of all, THANK YOU FOR THE FEATURE!! All your comments really lifted my spirits, one of my wishes in life was to have my very first island Milkiss featured somewhere, and I'm so happy to be given this precious opportunity  I'll be showing this video to all my non-ACNH friends, they've been dying to watch a tour of my island!


I'm glad that you are happy with the outcome! It was a lot of fun exploring Milkiss. Thank you for allowing me to feature it in the debut episode.  



Bluebellie said:


> I’m not very good with feedback, but
> please continue to make these videos.
> I was waiting for that first video since the announcement, and now I’m waiting for the next. I love it, and can’t wait!


I'm glad to hear you're already looking forward to Episode 2! I haven't selected who will be featured yet. I should get on that! 



Croconaw said:


> I love the fact that there’s commentary. The commentary helps me stay focused on the video. I find it difficult to get invested in a video if there’s no commentary.


I almost didn't include commentary at all, mostly because I'm somewhat self-conscious about my voice/accent, so I'm glad to hear that it helped to maintain your interest. 



LadyDestani said:


> @Vrisnem
> As for feedback on the video, I thought it was great. It was a good length, not too long, not too short. You took time to slow down and interact with things in key locations, but didn't stay in one spot too long. The commentary was really nice as well, highlighting things for us to take note of and injecting a bit of humor at times too.
> 
> This was very enjoyable. I'm excited to see more tours in the future!


Appreciate the feedback, thank you! Glad to hear that you're looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## LadyDestani

Vrisnem said:


> I almost didn't include commentary at all, mostly because I'm somewhat self-conscious about my voice/accent, so I'm glad to hear that it helped to maintain your interest.


You really shouldn't be. I didn't mention it in my feedback because I thought it would come off as weird or awkward, but I thought your voice/accent was fantastic! You have a great voice for narration or commentary in my opinion.


----------



## LambdaDelta

yooo, big grats to @skarmoury for the debut ep


----------



## Kattea

Lovely island, @skarmoury  ! I've actually toured once already using the DA in your sig, and it was just as enjoyable the second time!


----------



## CanuckChick

Vrisnem said:


> I wasn't sure how the humour would land, honestly, hence keeping it minimal. I've always felt my voice is ill-suited for comedy. But I can certainly hold back less in future episodes!


Not everyone will find the same thing funny, it's just personal preference.  I think your sense of humour reminds me of my fave britcoms (British comedies), it's a dry wit, deadpan kind of humour 

There are so many island tour vids out there esp. on youtube that your funny commentary is what makes it unique and fun to watch, so I hope you'll feel more comfortable in the future episodes to do more of that.


----------



## skarmoury

Sorry I couldn't reply to each and every one, but I read all your comments and well wishes and my heart swells with joy, thank you for all the sweet remarks! ❤ I check this thread frequently and I can't tell you how happy each comment has made me.  Milkiss has a special place in my heart and I'm glad a lot of people got to enjoy the first island tour video!

I know it's a week away but I'm stoked for the second episode!


----------



## Croconaw

LadyDestani said:


> You really shouldn't be. I didn't mention it in my feedback because I thought it would come off as weird or awkward, but I thought your voice/accent was fantastic! You have a great voice for narration or commentary in my opinion.


I have to agree with this. I think it’s _very common_ to be critical of your voice over camera. It sounds differently than how we hear it coming from ourselves, but that’s really just how it sounds to other people. When we talk normally, it’s not something we think about on a regular basis. It only becomes clear to us when we hear it back over video. I do like your accent though, and I think it’s great for commentary.


----------



## Miss Misty

This was very enjoyable to watch! Milkiss is beautiful @skarmoury . And @Vrisnem did a fantastic job with the commentary! Looking forward to seeing future episodes!


----------



## Foreverfox

Just now getting around to watching this finally! @skarmoury your island is so wonderful! Congrats on being the first episode!


----------



## Dunquixote

I just got a chance to watch this and I think your island looks absolutely beautiful @skarmoury ! I can’t imagine how much time it took you to decorate and terraform; not to mention place all the paths down. I always loved the screeenshots you post in the screenshot thread. It was nice to finally see more of your island all at once. Everything flows together very well together.


----------



## Chris

Everyone's input has been taken into consideration and Episode 2 will launch July 15th.  🏝





LadyDestani said:


> You really shouldn't be. I didn't mention it in my feedback because I thought it would come off as weird or awkward, but I thought your voice/accent was fantastic! You have a great voice for narration or commentary in my opinion.





Croconaw said:


> I have to agree with this. I think it’s _very common_ to be critical of your voice over camera. It sounds differently than how we hear it coming from ourselves, but that’s really just how it sounds to other people. When we talk normally, it’s not something we think about on a regular basis. It only becomes clear to us when we hear it back over video. I do like your accent though, and I think it’s great for commentary.


I appreciate these comments, thank you! I moved countries when I was a teenager and was ridiculed for my accent at my new school. That's something that has always stuck with me.



CanuckChick said:


> Not everyone will find the same thing funny, it's just personal preference.  I think your sense of humour reminds me of my fave britcoms (British comedies), it's a dry wit, deadpan kind of humour
> 
> There are so many island tour vids out there esp. on youtube that your funny commentary is what makes it unique and fun to watch, so I hope you'll feel more comfortable in the future episodes to do more of that.


It's probably unsurprising then that I'm British! Holding back the silliness was less fun anyhow, so there definitely will be more humour.


----------



## Midoriya

Superrrrrr late to this, but I just watched this and absolutely love it!  Your island is A+++ @skarmoury !  I love all of the paths used, the buildings, and how each area ties in with areas you would normally see in slice-of-life high school anime shows!  Not to mention the cherry blossom trees are the cherry on top.   . It’s clear that you put a tremendous amount of work into this island, and I’m glad I was finally able to see what it all looked like as I was definitely curious about it before. 

Also, the commentary by Vris is solid and really appreciated.  As Croconaw mentioned, it really adds a lot to the video and the tour wouldn’t be the same without it.


----------



## RollingAntony

I was finally able to watch the first episode and it was so cool.

@skarmoury has (had?) a precious island, Milkiss is lovable. The idea was executed perfectly, I enjoyed the island as a whole. My favorite parts are the great use of custom pathing for all the sidewalks (including the diagonal ones, those looked hard to achieve!), the "rural" area which was fantastic and brimming with creativity (as Vrisnem commented, shout-out to the puppies living their best life) and the excellent use of forced perspective (the city skiline with all the ads and everything was just so good!).

I also appreciated Vrisnem's commentary, in fact, I would like to see more comments on future tours. The commentary being a mix between jokes (liked the benchwarmer one), insight straight from the creator of the island narrated by you and your own opinions/thoughts makes for a very interesting and engaging video.


Excited to follow the next videos, and will see if I can register for the opportunity to be showcased.


----------



## Chris

Hi all and welcome to the second episode of *The Bell Tree: Island Tours*! In this episode we explore the enchanted forest island of *Lunarium* by @Rosetti! This gorgeous autumnal island is home to deer, gnomes, and mushroom galore. Grab your raincoat and an umbrella and come join the tour!








I tried to utilise the feedback from the first episode in this one, so I hope people enjoy the changes! I'd love to hear what you thought about the presentation in comparison to the first episode, in addition to hearing what you all thought of @Rosetti's island!


----------



## deana

Another wonderful episode and another gorgeous island! I appreciated the changes made, specifically I like that the beginning introduction part of the video was shorter and the tour started quickly. I'm already looking forward to episode 3!


----------



## Mairmalade

Ahh that terraforming! Woodsy/autumn-inspired islands are so charming - the different mush lamps scattered about look beautiful lit up during the night. I also love your little art/ceremony/beekeeping areas @Rosetti  Everything has a place nestled within the cliffs.

Great tour & enjoyed your observations/sprinkles of humor in your commentary, @Chris. Vivian isn’t going to appreciate the one-star cafe review!


----------



## r a t

aaa thank you so much for the feature!! I feel super honoured, especially considering my island is incomplete in quite a few places! the commentary was fab and smh Vivian for not being on the job LOL


----------



## CanuckChick

Another awesome episode, love @Rosetti 's Lunarium's forest autumn vibe, very pretty!  Autumn is my fave season irl and I enjoyed watching this.  I also adore the gnomes and have the same painting (for my gnomes' summer art class lol) so I love seeing the gnomes' party scene!

And lol @Chris I love the cafe scene, I'm now mentally filing the episodes in my head as the following: Epi 1 The Benchwarmer, Epi 2 The Disgruntled Customer 

Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## LadyDestani

@Rosetti
Your island is gorgeous! I love the whimsical vibes, the gnome ceremony, and the poem you created for it. So much creativity!

@Chris
Loved this episode too! It was well put together and flowed nicely. Your commentary and sense of humor really are quite fun. Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## RollingAntony

@Rosetti I really liked your island. It succeeds on presenting cozy but whimsical vibes. I appreciated how some items were surrounded by fairy rings, the custom designs are nice! I also want to mention how I love the way you incorporated so many items, some on "unusual" ways. Like, the use of wedding candles, dropped pumpkins/acorns and hyacinth lamps to capture that magical feeling? Awesome. The moon area was great.

@Chris The edit game was cool, liked the quick start. Maybe you didn't run into the tree three times, maybe it was enchanted and it was trying to attack (or hug?) you. Your commentary was a nice mix of insight, opinion and jokes- and also liked how you gave the overview of Rosetti on the artistic area.


----------



## Bluebellie

Great episode!
@Chris I liked that you mentioned the log bench from the previous episode. I love your commentary! Please keep forever doing these episodes 

@Rosetti
What a lovely island, full of flowers and mushrooms. It has a very fairy-ish whimsical feel to it. I really enjoyed the tour!


----------



## Sara?

I am really enjoying this Thread and looking forward to the upcoming episodes. The only thing i thought was a shame is that the houses where not showcased too, maybe in future episodes .

Really enjoying this official Island tours 🏝!


----------



## Chris

I've not had a lot of free time lately, but I appreciate everyone who has taken the time to leave comments about the video. I'm glad you all enjoyed seeing @Rosetti's island!

I would also like to retract my previous review of the café in Lunarium. I decided to give it a second chance and this time Rosetti took notice of me staring longingly at an empty plate then kindly came over and took my order. 5/5 stars.


----------



## Chris

Unfortunately the third episode of *TBT Island Tours* has been delayed due to some very exciting things happening in my personal and professional life. When I have had the time to come onto the forum my primary focus has been working on preparations for our upcoming team-based event, *Camp Bell Tree*, that will run *August 8th 2021 - August 29th 2021*. (Not sure what that is? You can read about it here!)

The next island to be featured was chosen two weeks ago and it is breathtakingly beautiful! In order to do it justice I need a little more time to get the episode ready. In the meantime, I leave you with this wonderful outfit that @NefariousKing helped me to complete. Thanks man!


----------



## Sophie23

This is a good idea


----------



## Chris

*TBT Island Tours* will be returning from it's brief hiatus on *September 1st *with the release of *Episode 3*!​


----------



## Nooblord

How am I just now noticing this thread?
And why is Chris so funny? Loved the commentary.

Great first two episodes!
Skarmoury’s island has changed so much since the last time I visited, still as amazing as ever. And Rosetti’s island looks magical at dusk. Well done!


----------



## Croconaw

I’m looking forward to the next island! I’m really liking the idea of these island tours. I watch them on YouTube sometimes because I don’t have WiFi for the Dream Suite, unfortunately.


----------



## tessa grace

Is the next episode delayed? Also Chris your voice is soooo soothing and I loved the commentary in the last one


----------



## oak

thetessagrace said:


> Is the next episode delayed? Also Chris your voice is soooo soothing and I loved the commentary in the last one


I have a feeling it's delayed until the 15th or end of the month due to Chris being preoccupied with life/school! I'm looking forward to the next episode too though. No rush though Chris!


----------



## Stalfie

I got told off for this because I just posted this picture with no words




Here’s some words then: waiting for the next episode to drop like


----------



## Chris

Hi everyone! Long time no see. 🏝

Apologies for the delay in getting episode three up. My seemingly narcoleptic laptop has been uncooperative with me of late and needs repaired. For semi-related reasons I also now need to reshoot the footage and have yet to find time to do so. 

The disruption to *TBT Island Tours* has been because my lifestyle has drastically and rapidly changed since this project was launched. Due to these changes I'm going to have to rethink the schedule to figure out what I can now realistically manage in the long-term - but don't worry because the series will most definitely continue!


----------



## StarlitGlitch

No matter when it goes up, we'll look forward to it! I'm sure everyone wants you to go at a comfortable pace.


----------



## tessa grace

Take all the time you need! Its so fun that you even do this in the first place


----------



## petaI

just discovered tbt island tours and i'm really enjoying the series so far! wonderful commentary, beautiful towns and relaxing vibes. i'll be looking forward to more episodes!


----------



## Bekaa

Just finished the tour of @Rosetti ’s Lunarium. Utterly delightful. I loved the colors and the whimsy. Well done. Thank you for sharing, and thank you @Chris for bringing us these wonderful islands made all the more special as they are created by our friends here on TBT!


----------



## Raz

I don't know how I'm only seeing this now, but this is probably the best idea I saw on TBT since NH came out! I don't know if this series will continue, but I wanted to congratulate @Chris for doing this. I loved how you guided us through these islands, with a calming and clear voice and some good old british humor (I'm a fan of the Pythons, and I think this already tells you all you need to know about how I like british humor). 

I hope you can go back to this series soon. If it resumes, I'll even submit my humble island to participate.


----------



## Chris

Raz said:


> I don't know how I'm only seeing this now, but this is probably the best idea I saw on TBT since NH came out! I don't know if this series will continue, but I wanted to congratulate @Chris for doing this. I loved how you guided us through these islands, with a calming and clear voice and some good old british humor (I'm a fan of the Pythons, and I think this already tells you all you need to know about how I like british humor).
> 
> I hope you can go back to this series soon. If it resumes, I'll even submit my humble island to participate.


Thank you, @Raz! I appreciate the kind words. As a Brit, deadpan humour is what we do best!


*An Update 🏝*​
Hi everyone! Long time no see.

In addition to this project unintentionally going on hold, some of you also might have noticed I've been less active on TBT in recent months. My life completely changed out of the blue in Aug/Sep of this year. My girlfriend describes my lifestyle as having "12 full-time jobs" - and some days that feels accurate!

While I can't commit to a schedule right now, and probably won't be able to for some time yet, I am pleased to announce that a new episode is scheduled to go up over the holiday season. We have yet to pick which island will be featured so if you would like yours to be considered please check out *this post* for instructions on how to submit. All entries submitted so far are of course still in the running!

Please check back in later this month to see which island will be chosen to star in episode three of TBT Island Tours! 🏝


----------



## CanuckChick

@Chris I think airing the next episode if you have the time  during the holiday season would be perfect, can't wait!


----------

